# College & Weight



## FatAndProud (Sep 9, 2009)

As you all know, there's been some recent threads about being overweight and getting a higher education. I believe that the obese are, in fact, under-represented in many colleges/universities nation wide (and possibly worldwide). It might be because of social stigmas, financial needs/capabilities, or any other various obstacles that prevent anyone from achieving their goals in life. However, I would like to conduct my own informal poll to see OUR stats. I want to know how many of us are truly educated. I also want to compare the % of fat people: % of our thinner counterparts in terms of academic achievement. I am doing this purely out of curiousity. Polls WILL be anonymous. 

If this offends in any way, I'm sorry before hand.


----------



## crayola box (Sep 9, 2009)

where is the poll?

also I am happy to participate but suspect the results here will be skewed.


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 9, 2009)

crayola box said:


> where is the poll?
> 
> also I am happy to participate but suspect the results here will be skewed.



Sorry, took me forever to create the poll lol I type slow! I didn't want the answers to be ambiguous, either.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 9, 2009)

Thin and I have a two year degree. I plan on working towards at least a BS (Right now with my eyes set on Mental Health Nursing). 

I could have gotten a scholarship for next year (I only need one more class, but it seems impossible with my job and the fact that I can't find an accelerated course locally), but I have to wait.  I'm still going to take courses and lighten my load as much as I can however.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm fat & today was my second day of being an undergrad college student. woo.


----------



## Tooz (Sep 9, 2009)

FYI: I dropped out of HS AND have a degree...


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 9, 2009)

I figured that might be an answer...but there's only so many options for a poll  I tried to semi-include everyone...There's so many things you can answer to a poll like this -- including gender. It's still interesting to see the outcome as it develops, tho.


----------



## kilo riley (Sep 9, 2009)

i'm a fat ass with a bachelors degree


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 9, 2009)

BHM/Masters Degree

_Good survey - My only question is the use of the word "dropped out" for those that did not finish HighSchool. _


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 9, 2009)

Average size when I got my Bachelors, fat when I got my Masters. I don't see that as a poll option


----------



## Spanky (Sep 9, 2009)

I got a rock.....


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 9, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> BHM/Masters Degree
> 
> _Good survey - My only question is the use of the word "dropped out" for those that did not finish HighSchool. _



I dropped out of high school and yet I still got my high school diploma AND I'm currently an undergrad. So, if you're assuming negative connotation, blargh  I mean no harm by it...I'm not down playing anyone's situation.

Besides, in college/university...you drop/add classes, no? Or, sorry, WITHDRAW lol


----------



## 1300 Class (Sep 9, 2009)

Given how the systems are different in the US, I would say that I have my Bachelor's degree, but I have it "with honours", which added an extra year to the three year program. 

I am thinking of enrolling again to start my masters.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 9, 2009)

Tooz said:


> FYI: I dropped out of HS AND have a degree...



This is pretty much my situation as well- well I have two years left in my undergrad degree still. I dropped out of HS as well- I used to be so apprehensive to tell people that because people can be so judgmental before I even had a chance to defend myself. I got so much crap from pretty much everyone I knew for making the choices I made, but I got my high school equivalent, am in my undergraduate studies working towards my BBA and plan on pursuing my MBA afterward. I no longer feel the shame/stigma attached with admitting I dropped out of HS- intact I freely admit it because I feel like I can inspire people who have done the same. It's like if I can do it, you can too. Sorry...going off on a tangent, but it's nice to see someone who has a similar situation as myself.


----------



## dcoyote (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm fat and am a sophmore in college. Woo! I'm a marketing major for now. I hate to say it, but I feeling like just passing time until I figure things out. I'll be honest though, I'm actually starting to enjoy business classes. I though it would be torture. Oh well, if I end up hating it, I can just switch. All my school is paid for as of now anyways. I even get extra. This is why you keep your grades up!


----------



## MatthewB (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm thin, and I've just started college as a freshman; wish me luck!


----------



## dcoyote (Sep 9, 2009)

MatthewB, are you living in the dorms or staying home? I live with the folks. It's cheaper and the dorms here just look horrible. The beds are so tiny and crappy.

Whatever you do- Do your work and go to class! I hate it when people fail out. It's usually for that reason. Good Luck!


----------



## Cors (Sep 9, 2009)

Well there aren't many thin people here, so of course the poll will be skewed. 

I wonder if there are less fat people who attend top colleges? I was in the top school in my country and was actually one of the biggest girls there (I am nowhere near big in the US). Granted Asians are smaller, but I remember statistics showing that there are far more overweight (BMI above 23) students in the less prestigious schools and this is true even for primary schools (but this could be attributed to more rigorous implementation of the TAF program in the richer schools). I have many ex-schoolmates who are medical students or in Ivy League universities and Oxbridge, and they too tell me that there are no supersized (I would think above 300lbs) people there. A couple of chubby ones, at best.


----------



## rainyday (Sep 10, 2009)

Two bachelors and hoping to start a masters next year.

This thread is interesting. I wonder how skewed the results will be given that this is a medium that demands at least a modicum of writing skill, which might indicate more education. I've often been impressed at the breadth and depth of knowledge that sometimes shows up in posts around here.

I was about 300 pounds back in college and while I did occasionally see others my size or maybe a little bigger, there weren't many of us.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 10, 2009)

Thin with a Bachelor's degree...


----------



## bigmac (Sep 10, 2009)

BHM with a B.Sc., M.Ed., and J.D.


----------



## MatthewB (Sep 10, 2009)

dcoyote said:


> MatthewB, are you living in the dorms or staying home? I live with the folks. It's cheaper and the dorms here just look horrible. The beds are so tiny and crappy.


I'm living on campus, in a very nice suite area; nothing crappy about it. :happy:


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 10, 2009)

Fat and working full-time on my PhD.


----------



## Cors (Sep 10, 2009)

Just thinking that if you define fat as having a BMI above 25 (as per WHO recommendations), well... the average American male has a BMI of 26 and the number is 26.3 for the females. One third of Americans have a BMI above 30 (classified as obese). Should we use a higher cut-off point, like say, BMI 35 or above 300lbs? 

FYI my friends, being very thin themselves are not the most aware of how much a fat person actually weighs so to them supersized is something like, Kirstie Alley at her high weight.


----------



## ssflbelle (Sep 10, 2009)

Fat with a Master's Degree


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 10, 2009)

rainyday said:


> This thread is interesting. I wonder how skewed the results will be given that this is a medium that demands at least a modicum of writing skill, which might indicate more education. I've often been impressed at the breadth and depth of knowledge that sometimes shows up in posts around here.



I was thinking the same thing. I think the results will be skewed because of that.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Sep 10, 2009)

My college days ended some years ago but I've always been average sized. I graduated high school, I have a BA degree and an MLS degree.

I'd like a second Masters or a Doctorate some day but lack the money and time to earn them.

And to all the "young'uns" out there...college will be whatever you make it out to be. I spent my 20s working my proverbial ass off and now have a job I actually like, it pays decently (not great but I pay the bills) and lets me use my degrees on a daily basis. So do the work and it'll pay off for you in the end.


Dennis


----------



## Paquito (Sep 10, 2009)

Fat freshman.


----------



## dcoyote (Sep 10, 2009)

Cors said:


> Just thinking that if you define fat as having a BMI above 25 (as per WHO recommendations), well... the average American male has a BMI of 26 and the number is 26.3 for the females. One third of Americans have a BMI above 30 (classified as obese). Should we use a higher cut-off point, like say, BMI 35 or above 300lbs?
> 
> FYI my friends, being very thin themselves are not the most aware of how much a fat person actually weighs so to them supersized is something like, Kirstie Alley at her high weight.


That sounds a bit high to me. Frankly, the weight is less important. If the person is tall, then they can carry much more. Going by their overall proportions would be more effective. Also, I'm at about 230/240lbs, and I'm feeling the effects of it. I know people are nice and like to say I not all that fat, but they haven't a clue as to what it does to me. Even if my size were not be called obese, I would still consider myself obese because of the health issues.


----------



## Cors (Sep 11, 2009)

dcoyote said:


> That sounds a bit high to me. Frankly, the weight is less important. If the person is tall, then they can carry much more. Going by their overall proportions would be more effective. Also, I'm at about 230/240lbs, and I'm feeling the effects of it. I know people are nice and like to say I not all that fat, but they haven't a clue as to what it does to me. Even if my size were not be called obese, I would still consider myself obese because of the health issues.



I prefer to go by BMI (calculator) instead of actual weight because it accounts for variation in height, even though it does not account for bone density and muscle mass. Feel free to link me recent BMI statistics (I got my information here). As someone who used to visit the US regularly it seems accurate enough. I have heard that this can vary greatly between states though.

Fat is a very subjective and most thin people won't know how much a fat person actually weighs or what dress size they wear. I imagine that the average person has a skewed perspective of sizes and weights - a 0 must be ridiculously small and sick, while a 20 or someone who is 250lbs must be alarmingly massive when the so-called extremes are all closer to average than we think. And well, most people are still scared of the word fat.


----------



## crayola box (Sep 11, 2009)

fat in high school, fat in college, and fat now in my third year of law school


----------



## dcoyote (Sep 11, 2009)

Size is rather subjective. I guess what really matters is how healthy you are over all.

On a side note, I think a size 0 is acually about the size of an average 7 or 8 year old. Bit crazy, huh?


----------



## Webmaster (Sep 11, 2009)

Thin, Ph.D.


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 11, 2009)

Also, I would love to know how long it took thin vs. fat people to finish their degree. Or if thin/fat people went straight to college out of high school or whatever. Sort of like who is more motivated educationally: fat or thin.

Again, I understand that some people couldn't attend college through reasons out of their control...but I'm talking the general population that had the chance to go. Did you go straight out of high school? Wait a year or few? Hmmm, so many possibilities.


----------



## Cors (Sep 11, 2009)

dcoyote said:


> Size is rather subjective. I guess what really matters is how healthy you are over all.
> 
> On a side note, I think a size 0 is acually about the size of an average 7 or 8 year old. Bit crazy, huh?



You mean, an average American 7 or 8 year old?  

I wear a size 0 and even 00 in the US and I am in fact bigger than many of my Asian friends. If you take a look at my profile picture, I don't actually look that small (or sick). 



FatAndProud said:


> Also, I would love to know how long it took thin vs. fat people to finish their degree. Or if thin/fat people went straight to college out of high school or whatever. Sort of like who is more motivated educationally: fat or thin.
> 
> Again, I understand that some people couldn't attend college through reasons out of their control...but I'm talking the general population that had the chance to go. Did you go straight out of high school? Wait a year or few? Hmmm, so many possibilities.



Interesting questions, FatAndProud! I imagine that college is more expensive in the US, and financial aid harder to obtain? Most Asians and Brits who do go to college usually do it straight out of high school, often on a student loan.


----------



## dcoyote (Sep 12, 2009)

Asians tend to be really small. My grandmother is Filipino, and super tiny. She's never weighed over 100lbs. She still shops in the childrens section sometimes because she's only 4'9". I guess a size 0 would be healthy on you. You definately look healthy.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 12, 2009)

Also, the title "college and weight" is likely to draw people who have either been to college or are thinking about it, rather than those who didn't go and are not planning to.


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 12, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Also, the title "college and weight" is likely to draw people who have either been to college or are thinking about it, rather than those who didn't go and are not planning to.



Good thing I didn't name the thread "STEAK & BJ's" then lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 12, 2009)

lmao.  .......


----------



## LordSheogorath (Sep 12, 2009)

This sort of survey is crap on both ends. Deciding one or another's intelligence based off of weight is like testing whether or not someone feels pain based off of their skin color by hitting them in the head with a sledgehammer and judging their response.

:doh:


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 12, 2009)

LordSheogorath said:


> This sort of survey is crap on both ends. Deciding one or another's intelligence based off of weight is like testing whether or not someone feels pain based off of their skin color by hitting them in the head with a sledgehammer and judging their response.
> 
> :doh:



Not judging intelligence what so ever. Kthx.


----------



## Chef (Sep 12, 2009)

Thin during the college years.

From graduation from high school, to graduation from college, it took me eleven years. I had several attempts at different careers, all of which turned out to be NOT the one I would be doing now. 

As my brother once said to me when I was taking morning classes and working graveyard shifts at a factory, "You shouldn't climb a mountain by going around it." He finished college in exactly four years, thin man, in Electrical Engineering, and eventually would end up in a career programming for the military using C and Ada. *shudder* 

I was motivated to go to college to get a job that worked during the day, as opposed to the middle of the night. And something behind a desk rather than pushing product down a production line, or driving truck, or managing teenagers at a McDonalds. My motivation quickly turned to marriage (which failed) and babies ( which a couple of those turned up before finally finishing school). 

As a former fat man, turning back into a thin one, I occasionally consider pursuing a masters degree, but the prospect of making even more money just doesn't sit well with having to attend lectures, passing tests, and writing papers about bits of the industry that everyone knows about already, and just made up new words for it. (which, btw, is called the Cloud. It was webservices, and SOA, and now its the Cloud. Private and Public Clouds. Cloud Computing... )


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 12, 2009)

This thread is so interesting. 

I'm fat, was fat when I graduated from high school and do not have a college degree. 

The reason I didn't go to college (even though I blame it on money) is because of my weight. I was so depressed, and lacked self confidence for years and years and years and just *knew* I wouldn't fit in at college, I was afraid that I wouldn't fit in the furniture, afraid that I would not fit in socially, and a million other things related to my weight issues. 

I was going to say something else but I forget now what it was.


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 12, 2009)

LordSheogorath said:


> This sort of survey is crap on both ends. Deciding one or another's intelligence based off of weight is like testing whether or not someone feels pain based off of their skin color by hitting them in the head with a sledgehammer and judging their response.
> 
> :doh:



I disagree. I think that most people realize that intelligence has nothing to do with whether or not someone holds a degree and I certainly didn't interpret the survey that way. I think it's fascinating, personally.


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 12, 2009)

People don't realize that weight IS an issue when it comes to higher education. It's a real fear for us (well most of us) that are overweight. Our weight makes it so we have to check in classrooms before class, sit awkwardly, or be uncomfortable for several reasons. Like Goofy explained, weight can actually stop someone from venturing into college and forward. It's so crazy, but true.


----------



## olwen (Sep 12, 2009)

I was fat in high school and college, got a BA, and I'm hoping to get into a new school to work on a second BFA and then hopefully an MFA after that.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 12, 2009)

FWIW, Bridge, I felt I belonged more at my college (when I finally found the right one) than I've ever felt in my life. I think it's a matter of finding the right school for you.


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 12, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> FWIW, Bridge, I felt I belonged more at my college (when I finally found the right one) than I've ever felt in my life. I think it's a matter of finding the right school for you.



I'm sure that's very true. I was just so depressed and self conscious that going to college wasn't even anything felt I could handle. (We're talking serious stuff..literally didn't leave my bedroom for about 3 years except to go to work..so maybe I'm too extreme a case to be included in this survey! lol)


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 12, 2009)

FatAndProud said:


> Also, I would love to know how long it took thin vs. fat people to finish their degree. Or if thin/fat people went straight to college out of high school or whatever. Sort of like who is more motivated educationally: fat or thin.
> 
> Again, I understand that some people couldn't attend college through reasons out of their control...but I'm talking the general population that had the chance to go. Did you go straight out of high school? Wait a year or few? Hmmm, so many possibilities.



Went to college straight out of High School.
Was very fortunate to have grants and scholarships ( worked like heck to maintain a decent GPA). The course for some Private Universities are astronomical - some places charge $744.00 per credit hour or more   I remember talking to some recent grads at a college reunion and because of the high cost- many students have to go part time..

Went to Public University for Graduate School ( was on a grant for the 1st semester) then opted to work full time 2d semester- paid the tuition myself (classes were at night) lucky & fortunate that i could pay for the classes as well.


----------



## James (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm thin and am currently doing post-grad studies. There are no fat students on my course and I've only seen one (a guy) in my whole faculty. There was only one fat person (in a cohort of 45) when I took my undergrad degree 8 years ago in England.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 13, 2009)

LordSheogorath said:


> This sort of survey is crap on both ends. Deciding one or another's intelligence based off of weight is like testing whether or not someone feels pain based off of their skin color by hitting them in the head with a sledgehammer and judging their response.
> 
> :doh:



Where was intelligence ever mentioned in this? You missed the point.

ETA: Also, as far as the thread title and stuff, I was thinking the same thing. I mean, I'm sure this wasn't meant to be like a scientific study or anything but I'd just like to point out that volunteer type studies are almost always flawed.


----------



## Shawna (Sep 13, 2009)

I was fat all through high school and then went right to college (was ssbbw) but dropped out during the spring semester of my 2nd year in 94. It was such a struggle walking around campus to all of the classes and not being able to fit in the desks...I just gave up on it. I was making mostly A's but just dropped all of my classes after spring break. I went back in 98 after losing some weight and I finished my bachelor's degree in 2000. By the time I graduated I had gained back all that I had lost so it was a struggle towards the end. I had even made special arrangements with my microbiology professor so that I didn't have to attend the class and could take tests in her office. 

I finished my master's degree in 07 as a ssbbw. I intentionally chose a campus (a smaller and newer campus that is part of a bigger University) that had tables and chairs in all classrooms and all classes in one area so I wouldn't have to walk all over the place. 

Now I'm working on my clinical license.


----------



## Kingofthedorks (Sep 15, 2009)

Ive been in college for abt a year and gained 40lbs since then


----------



## kioewen (Sep 20, 2009)

Thin, M.A.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Sep 20, 2009)

Fat and will apply officially for a PhD program this year... taking grad classes for work, though.

I mentioned this in other threads, but I've seen studies and used data for my own projects that indicate a correlation between fat and academic achievement. This community has a representation of people who have sought out this concept of fat acceptance. So many fat people just lead quiet lives without getting into such a website.


----------



## Tania (Sep 20, 2009)

I chose "fat/graduate degree" but I was thin when I finished my BA and average-sized when I got my JD. 

While I think I understand what the OP is trying to do here, I think it's important to note that size and weight are at root very temporal things.  Some people spend their whole lives on one side of the divide, but many don't. Fat experience may have something to do with a person's educational achievement (and other elements of their personality), but the potential connections are so numerous that it's going to be hard to generalize as to the whys and hows with simple surface straw-poll results.

Case in point: I was studious in high school because I felt isolated by my size (US sixteen, tops, but still). I was studious in college because I had a control-freak eating disorder and was obsessed with perfecting every aspect of my life, including my size. Same general result, same root cause, but very different motivations. 

Sometimes I see people (not the OP, just generally speaking) trying to build fat morality axioms blaming fat hate for fat failure and/or vaunting the virtue gleaned from fat experience while summarily dismissing thinness as some sort of soul disqualifier. It's absolutely crucial to remember that thin people may have "fat pasts" or even fat presents, depending on their cultural background and body image issues. And on the other side of the coin, many fat people were once thin and conventionally attractive. 

Not too long ago, a guy I was dating tried to use my size as a means to draw conclusions about my basic personality. "You're unique, interesting, and sensitive because you've had to deal with shit about your size. I mean, what was it like being large in law school? How did people react to you?"

My response: "I wasn't fat then. Some people would even question the notion that I'm fat now. I was average-sized and conventionally attractive. If I was at all out of place, it was because I was obviously goth and wore crazy clothes and wasn't interested in becoming a lawyerbot. Perhaps having been fat and my weird body image issues has made me different, but it has not always placed me in the role of 'fat victim.' I am not a fat victim. I have been the 'girl you want,' too."

He didn't get it.


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Sep 21, 2009)

I am fat and an undergrad. I am supposed to be a Freshman in college but I am a junior. I graduated high school a year early because I had nothing better to do but take online classes and I graduated with honors and extra credits than necesarry. I am hoping to graduate next fall and have a bachelors before most people my age have an associates degree. 

Does that help?


----------



## jewels_mystery (Sep 21, 2009)

FatAndProud said:


> People don't realize that weight IS an issue when it comes to higher education. It's a real fear for us (well most of us) that are overweight. Our weight makes it so we have to check in classrooms before class, sit awkwardly, or be uncomfortable for several reasons. Like Goofy explained, weight can actually stop someone from venturing into college and forward. It's so crazy, but true.



I agree with you. I hated getting to class at least 30 minutes early to avoid the humiliation of stuffing myself into a chair. I hade a girlfriend who was a ssbbw. After the 1st semester, she never returned because of her weight. If she ever looses weight she will go back.

But back to the original question. I dropped out of HS and will be finishing my masters in dec.


----------



## stillblessed23 (Sep 21, 2009)

Very interesting thread topic! I am obviously fat haha, and I recently received my associates degree and am now working towards my bachelors. I did attend college, a 4 yr university, right out of high school, I have been fat since I was about 11 FYI, but social pressures, hanging with the wrong crowd, wanting to fit in, going through my rebel stage ect. caused me to drop out for about two years. I went to community college in 2007 worked around the clock, graduated cum laude, discovered my passion and am now at a huge 4 year university, the second largest in the state actually. I found that there were many plus sized people at my community college and all of the classrooms had tables not desk. Now that I am at this huge campus it is back to slide in desk, and long, crazy long, walks to get from building to building and surprise, surprise, I may have seen about three other people my size on campus.


----------

